# emac g4 avec ubuntu repasser en osx



## fumeyeah (2 Avril 2010)

Bjr, on m'as donné un e mac g4 avec ubuntu mais sans le login ni le mot de passe.
je ne peux donc pas le démarrer plus loin qu'au moment de se loguer.

Je voudrais réinstaller un os x 10.4 par exemple (qd j'en aurais trouvé un version cd), mais je n'y connais rien en mac , bien que voulant en avoir un depuis longtemps.

j'ai en plus le problème du lecteur cd que je n'ai pu ouvrir qu'une fois via la touche du clavier et qui a tirs refusé depuis (j'ai inséré un cd ubuntu).

si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je serais ravi de pouvoir enfin me servir de ce matériel et d'apprendre sur mac.

merci d'avance


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
La trappe est amovible , donc on peu l ouvrir manuellement
Et secundo , le lecteur , un fois la trappe ouverte a une ouverture traditionnelle "un petit trou", glisser ensuite un trombone et appuyer sur le système d ouverture mécanique

J espère ,que mes explications sont assez claire:mouais:, sinon ne pas hésiter a demander des éclaircissement


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Pour la réinstallation d'un système, il faut que tu trouves un CD ou DVD noir de Mac OSX, ou un gris, mais impérativement pour eMac (les disques gris sont particuliers à un type de machine, et ne peuvent s'installer sur une autre)

Maintenant pour ce qui concerne le lecteur, il peut y avoir plusieurs problèmes:
touche clavier inopérante
lecteur HS
downconverter HS

Essaies le truc suivant:
tu ouvres délicatement la trappe du lecteur, et avec un tournevis fin ou autre objet du genre, tu appuies sur la touche d'éjection du lecteur lui-même (en bas à droite sur le lecteur). 
Et tu en profites pour lire l'étiquette sur la trappe qui te donne le type du eMac (ça peut toujours servir)

Voilà pour l'instant.

Edit: bonjour Christophe


----------



## fumeyeah (2 Avril 2010)

je vous remercie tous les deux de vos réponses aussi rapides que précises, je vais essayer vos conseils et vous tiens au courant.

pour l'os x, je suis a la recherche du tiger 10.4 version cd depuis un moment car je ne sais pas si il peut booter sur un lecteur externe, vu que j'ai un lecteur DVD usb, a voir, l'e mac que j'ai ayant un lecteur cd.

Des que j'aurais finalisé tout ça, je ne manquerais pas de vous le dire et de cliquer sur "résolu"


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

fumeyeah a dit:


> je vous remercie tous les deux de vos réponses aussi rapides que précises, je vais essayer vos conseils et vous tiens au courant.
> 
> pour l'os x, je suis a la recherche du tiger 10.4 version cd depuis un moment car je ne sais pas si il peut booter sur un lecteur externe, vu que j'ai un lecteur DVD usb, a voir, l'e mac que j'ai ayant un lecteur cd.



non, en USB ça ne marchera pas. Firewire obligatoire. (ceci dit, un graveur DVD  interne ça tourne autour de 20 euro, dommage de s'en priver ... vu que Tiger est plus facilement trouvable en DVD qu'en CD)



fumeyeah a dit:


> Des que j'aurais finalisé tout ça, je ne manquerais pas de vous le dire et de cliquer sur "résolu"



On attend avec impatience.


----------



## fumeyeah (2 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, en USB ça ne marchera pas. Firewire obligatoire. (ceci dit, un graveur DVD  interne ça tourne autour de 20 euro, dommage de s'en priver ... vu que Tiger est plus facilement trouvable en DVD qu'en CD)
> 
> 
> 
> On attend avec impatience.



Wep, pas pensé, en plus je verrais les entrailles du bestiau:rateau:, vais faire ça et vous raconte !


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Avril 2010)

bonjour
un nettoyage interne lui ferra du bien
Facile le demontage , simplement attention a l interrupteur , et a la tht "electricité en sommeil"
rajout de ram et changement de dd lui fera du bien, car c est une tres saine machine , c est mon avis, par rapport au imac g5 premiere generation

hello pamoi 

pour tiger en mp


----------



## fumeyeah (19 Avril 2010)

Après ouverture, c'est un combo cdrw/dvdr, plus facile pour trouver un osx ! ! !:d


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2010)

T'as essayé de démarrer en appuyant sur le bouton gauche de la souris dès le "boing" et en gardant le bouton enfoncé ?


----------



## fumeyeah (19 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé de démarrer en appuyant sur le bouton gauche de la souris dès le "boing" et en gardant le bouton enfoncé ?


Bin, voilà les news, le problème d'ouverture du lecteur est réglé, et j'attends mon tiger .
avec ça, ça va péter, j'ai aussi dégotté de la ram et un hdd plus gros.


----------



## fumeyeah (24 Avril 2010)

Comme convenu je vous tiens au courant, j'ai donc installé l'osx tiger sur mon eMac, 512 de ram en +, 160o de hdd, et c'est du bonheur,

grand merci a tous et particulierent a christophe 2312 sans qui je ramerais encore


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir 
Gentil le petit mot:rose:
Impec pour ta machine , tu peux l overclocker sans probleme a 1,33 ghz voir 1,4 ghz (cela depend des machines) 
J ai l emac de ma fille qui tourne actuellement a 1,75ghz , a 1,83 malheureusement il plantait au bout d une heure

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082&hl=overclock+emac


----------



## fumeyeah (25 Avril 2010)

Merci christophe, v m'y atteler des demain, là, il est 1h10 du mat', retour de barbecue, v dodo,

Suite a tes conseils et a macbidouille, je changerais p't'etre ma signature =


----------

